# Linking my turns - dry slope



## AlphaNerdOnSnow (Mar 31, 2018)

Hi all!
I'm new to snowboarding, and I've been on the local dry slope learning the heel edge and toe edge.
I can do them both well, but only on their own - I can't go into fall line and into the other edge.

Whenever I try, I get stuck in the fall line and it takes a long time to switch into the right edge so I only get one turn in on the run. Most of the time, however, I fall while in the fall line and trying to turn.

Any advice on how to improve my linked turns?
Thanks in advance!

P.S. At the minute all I can do is the 'falling leaf' on either edge - I don't want to get stuck in this habit!


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

I don't know what sort of "snow" material you were on but I consider myself a pretty handy piste rider went to a dryslope for the first time last week. I gave up after one and a half runs because I couldn't do it either!

So sorry, no advice except "give it up" and wait for the real thing.


----------



## AlphaNerdOnSnow (Mar 31, 2018)

BoardieK said:


> I don't know what sort of "snow" material you were on but I consider myself a pretty handy piste rider went to a dryslope for the first time last week. I gave up after one and a half runs because I couldn't do it either!
> 
> So sorry, no advice except "give it up" and wait for the real thing.


In that case, how would you tackle the issue on snow? Ignore the fact that it’s a dry slope as I’ll probably hit snow soon anyway


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

Well there are a ton of tutorials on youtube but I'd hazard an initial guess that you aren't putting enough weight on your front foot.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

AlphaNerdOnSnow said:


> In that case, how would you tackle the issue on snow? Ignore the fact that it’s a dry slope as I’ll probably hit snow soon anyway


It might not be an issue on snow - the problem with dry slopes is that edges do not work on them the same way as on snow, so turns in particular are quite different.
Otherwise it is just learning snowboarding fundamental: Use edges correctly, commit to the turn, proper balance and weight distribution etc
Do not rush your turns and do be afraid to go straight down the fall line in the beginning. You will learn to turn faster as you progress.


----------

